# Used Cast Iron skillets and "the wobble effect"



## unkajonet (Apr 23, 2012)

The recent threads about the old CI pans has got me wondering: When you're looking to buy an old pan, wow much wobble is too much wobble? Ideally, I know we'd all like a perfectly flat pan (as in sits flat on a flat surface), but is there any acceptable wiggle room? A couple of sheets of paper? A credit card? And do the acceptable limits change based on the size of the pan?


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 23, 2012)

I suppose it partly depends on how flat you cooking surface is.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 23, 2012)

Think it is a personality thing too. I bought a lodge at Walmart no hot spots, no wobble, nice and level. Things like that would drive me nuts.


----------



## obtuse (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a couple of wagners, lots if wobble. I would say 4mm of wobble on the edges. I also have some new lodges, no wobble. I cook on induction so wobble bothers me


----------



## tk59 (Apr 23, 2012)

It depends on how you are heating the pan. If you have electric burners, it could be a problem flame, isn't.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 23, 2012)

Less than a 1mm wobble on a 12" pan. And I have the hated electric stove...


----------



## tk59 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ouch. I'm sorry to hear that. I'll pick it up from you next time I'm in LA.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll take that as an indication that I found a good pan! I think I'll keep it, thank you very much...


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 23, 2012)

I am going through that with a Wagner I inheirited from my Grandmother. It sat in my basement for several years and I just cleaned it up last week with a lot of wobble 5-7mm. I am going to relegate it as an outdoor pan because I have a glass top. My new #12 Wagner has a 1-2mm wobble once it warms up and I definitely notice it and it does add a bit of hotspot. That is acceptable because I can preheat the pan first. I guess I would say 1-2mm for my preference. My Piqueware #8 (which has become my go to pan) has 0mm plus a ring that lifts it up off the surface with no hotspots.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, the griswold will be getting an oven cleaner bath tonight. I'll probably know by the weekend if it's a useable pan. Thanks for the responses. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there a way to fix the wobble?


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 23, 2012)

No, but I have read about quite a few attempts. They seemed to have all failed. Miserably.

It's less than a mm of wobble. I've read about others that have 4-5mm of play, which would be way too much...


----------

